#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Applications invited for Vice-Chancellor PG Sc Scholarships 2013-14 at Manchester Met

## Engineering_Updates

Manchester Metropolitan University (MMU), UK invites application for Vice-Chancellor Post Graduate International Scholarships 2013-14.

Scholarship Details:

A number of these awards, worth 3,000 each, are available to international students who enroll on full-time postgraduate taught 
programs.

Eligibility Criteria:

Candidate should be an international student, classified as overseas for tuition fee purposes.
And have an offer of a place on a postgraduate taught course at MMU for September 2013 entry or January 2014 entry.
And are not currently registered on a postgraduate course at MMU.

How to Apply:

Download the VC International Scholarship Application Form and read the terms and conditions. Complete the application and email it to vcscholarships@mmu.ac.uk.

For more details on how to apply: http://www2.mmu.ac.uk/int_dev/scholarships/vice-chancellor-scholarships/

Important Dates:
Application deadline:Starting in September 2013: Sunday, June 30, 2013.
Starting in January 2014: Friday, November 15, 2013.

visit here for more details on Manchester Metropolitan University - Vice-Chancellor PG Scholarships 2013-14:
http://www2.mmu.ac.uk/int_dev/scholarships/vice-chancellor-scholarships/





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for Graduate Scholarships 2013 by SNAME, US Applications invited for Undergraduate LLB Scholarships 2013 by Birmingham Law School Applications invited for Dr. Manmohan Singh PhD scholarships 2013

----------

